# Slingplayer Mobile for iPad



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Slingplayer Mobile for iPad was released. I downloaded it.

Had to go to my computer and update the firmware on my Slingplayer PRO-HD, but once that was done I signed in on my iPad. It works beautifully.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I figured you would be happy when I saw this released...

I'm waiting for the Dish Remote Access app to be updated for the iPad.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I downloaded this today as well. It does work quite well. When on Wi-Fi, the picture looks fantastic. On 3G, not as good but still better than the iPhone app.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

I want it but it's so hard to cough up another $30 after just doing so for my Evo slingplayer. I wonder how good the picture quality will be via Sprint 4G...


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

It's just a shame that they are dinging their loyal customers for another $30.00 bucks if they already purchased the iPhone app.

It's also a bad business model to nail your clients to the wall by making them upgrade from all other models of slingbox to a Solo or Pro HD in order to even get the iPad version to work. The Pro model is more then capable of runing the app if not but for their intentional nickle and dimeing customer model.

It's an even bigger insult for them to remove posts on their forum of people complaining (not cursing or flaming anyone; but rather expressing their disappointment and or frustration with the matter). they removed post after post, thread after thread resulting in truncating more then 30 threads and a few hundred posts yesterday alone). :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't technically complain since as a Dish customer with a 922 receiver I bought the iPhone SlingPlayer app when they were offering a full credit on your Dish bill for buying the app... But now that they integrated that into the Dish Remote app, that credit is not available any more.

Still... I don't want to buy it on the iPad only to find that they update the Dish Remote Access app again for free.

I REALLY feel for Slingbox people who never had a credit offer for the iPhone app who really would be paying twice.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> I can't technically complain since as a Dish customer with a 922 receiver I bought the iPhone SlingPlayer app when they were offering a full credit on your Dish bill for buying the app... But now that they integrated that into the Dish Remote app, that credit is not available any more.
> 
> Still... I don't want to buy it on the iPad only to find that they update the Dish Remote Access app again for free.
> 
> I REALLY feel for Slingbox people who never had a credit offer for the iPhone app who really would be paying twice.


I bought the Android app less than a week before the official one came out and still didn't get a statement credit.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As much as I too complain about things, remember the iPad cost at a minimum $500 and we're talking about a $30 app that gives you full access to your TV source including whatever is available on your DVR.

I'm sure that Charlie (as in Echostar/Dish Charles Ergen) will be making money on this investment some day, but it appears to be pretty well designed.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

phrelin said:


> As much as I too complain about things, remember the iPad cost at a minimum $500 and we're talking about a $30 app that gives you full access to your TV source including whatever is available on your DVR.
> 
> I'm sure that Charlie (as in Echostar/Dish Charles Ergen) will be making money on this investment some day, but it appears to be pretty well designed.


Not true for most of the current sling users as many of us are forced to spend 250-300 to upgrade from such things as a pro unit. So add that to the extra $30 buck expense of the app and it becomes a tad prohibitive..... :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Not true for most of the current sling users as many of us are forced to spend 250-300 to upgrade from such things as a pro unit. So add that to the extra $30 buck expense of the app and it becomes a tad prohibitive..... :beatdeadhorse:


Agree somewhat but in a world of monthly fees and contracts, I personally don't mind as much.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Not true for most of the current sling users as many of us are forced to spend 250-300 to upgrade from such things as a pro unit. So add that to the extra $30 buck expense of the app and it becomes a tad prohibitive..... :beatdeadhorse:


Yes much like the Windows Phone Slingplayer you'll have to have either a Solo or Pro-Hd to use this app. The Slingbox Pro and Classic will not function with this app.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

What sense does it make that my sling box classic works fine with the iPhone app but not the iPad one?


----------

